# What's your opinion of Aldi's frozen meats?



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

My nearest Aldi's is about 35 minutes away, so I only go about once a month. 

I never buy their frozen meats because if it is bad, (I don't mean spoiled, but low in quality and not very tasty) it's just not economical for me to drive all the way back to return it.

If you have purchased their frozen meat (chicken in particular, but any of their meat products), I'd appreciate your comments on the quality and taste.

Thanks a lot. 

stef


----------



## charmd2 (Apr 14, 2011)

The frozen unprepared meat isn't bad, tastes line everyone elses. I don't like any of their breaded chicken strips. 

We rarely purchase any meat but chicken though. Everything else is raised locally butchered locally.


----------



## cmd1965 (May 8, 2011)

I've bought steaks, chicken, burgers, ground beef and ground turkey from Aldi's. Quality is good, and the steaks are very tasty.


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

We buy their frozen Salmon fillets. They are individually vacuum sealed and are 4 to a pack. They have always been good. We have not tried their meats, and probably won't. We do our own.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I only go there to stock up on frozen fish - USA wild caught, and tastes great. Everywhere else around here only sells fish farmed in toxic sludge out of China.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

I actually prefer their pork chops.


----------



## gracekelli (Jul 9, 2009)

I'd watch the ingredients. I've found that much of the frozen stuff there like the chicken is filled with that sodium solution. They are far from the only ones that do it but it's something to keep in mind. I know Target and Walmart even inject their fresh meats now too. 

I do like their frozen tilapia from Aldi's.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I think the quality is equal to the other stores. I don't care for pre-prepared and frozen foods but the frozen meat, fish, veggies, fruits, etc. have always been good quality. There are always certain things I don't care for at any store and Aldis is no different.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Have tried the frozen hamburgers twice. No go. Had to throw the bulk of it out both times. Nasty rancid fat mixed in. The rest of the stuff seems ok, but not a real bargain.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Aldi does promise double your money back on their products. It is printed right on anything that is one of their brands.


----------



## free-2-b-me (May 9, 2005)

I like their whole frozen chickens . They are tasty and moist . I buy their italian sausage - that is good also . Frozen chicken breasts and talapia are also good . I'd rather buy Aldis frozen meats than buy supermarket meats that have been sitting there how long ?? Their prices are better than supermarket too .


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

We buy the frozen chicken cordon bleu and the frozen shrimp. Good quality so far. I have been suspiciously awaiting finding the shrimp thawing and smelling "off" like happened at Winn Dixie and Publix but it hasn't happened yet. We bought the frozen T bone steak packages to be able to give dgs a nice steak dinner on their last night visiting and the quality was excellent.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Like anything, read the labels. I don't buy a lot of meat period, but when I have, I noticed some of thier cheeper stuff has fillers and msg so I steer clear. I do buy thier frehs stuff sometimes and thats been very good quality. not home grown but good enough.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Stef said:


> My nearest Aldi's is about 35 minutes away, so I only go about once a month.
> 
> I never buy their frozen meats because if it is bad, (I don't mean spoiled, but low in quality and not very tasty) it's just not economical for me to drive all the way back to return it.
> 
> ...



It would be worth the drive to go and read the labels.
I have a feeling you will be surprised at how much 'junk' they fill that meat with, and you will then not waste your money driving there again!


----------



## atobols (Jan 7, 2010)

We used to buy beef and turkey there. It was just as good as any other grocery store's meat. We've switched to local and sustainable sources for our meat now so I haven't bought it at Aldi in years.

We do still buy some of their specialty wursts and almost 100% of our fish at Aldi. I'm very happy with the quality and consistency of both.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Their basic meats, like fish, chicken, bacon (really good) and sausage are good. I don't care for their hamburger patties though. I don't buy any of their breaded items.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I know these are probably terrible for you, but those chicken codon bleus are just the bomb. They are a dollar apiece, and well worth it for a fast supper that is delish


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

We've been really happy with their seafood, even the breaded shrimp are good. Tried their coffee yesterday, it was surprisingly good, and at 5 bucks and change for the big can it sure beats paying nearly 10 a can for Chase and Sanborn or Folgers. Don't like the taste of their cottage cheese, some of their drinks aren't great, cookies and snacks and so forth for the most part are good. Have gotten vegetables, frozen and canned, all good, they have a canned chicken that is the best we've ever had. Haven't tried their hamburger yet, was apprehensive. Most of their frozen prepared food that we have tried has been decent, burritos and such are good. Will have to try one of their chickens, and they have cornish hens too. Have been pretty happy with their lunch meats and their cheeses are really good too. Plan to shop there even more, save some over Walmart and Shoprite, but not a boatload.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I've been fine with all the frozen meat I've bought from them (salmon, pork, chicken, sausages). Like others said....the extra solutions are in the same items that all the other stores have them in, so no surprise. I have never tried their ground beef or pre-formed hamburgers only because I don't like those products from any other store so I assume theirs are the same. I do buy their frozen ground turkey and use it as an extender in meatloaf and meatballs....works very well.


----------



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

We recently bought a bag of frozen chicken breasts and found the cuts to be sort of messy...I am not sure how to explain it, but they weren't nicely cut breasts, like I get in the frozen section at the grocery store. I felt like overall there wasn't as meaty as the ones I normally buy.

My daughter's name is Clancy, so she loves the chips and pretzels from Aldi...their brand is called Clancy's. She thinks that is so cool. LOL


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

I buy the frozen meatballs...very handy to have on hand to use in last-minute cassaroles. I either use them whole (spaghetti or beef and noodles) or cut them up (chili, shepherd's pie).


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

The only frozen meat we buy at Aldi is, the wild caught fish, the big bag of breakfast patties, sometimes shrimp for a treat, their high end bacon, and their high end braut type sausages (when they have them)

Most of the time their meat prices are high compared to what I look for when I buy the loss leader sales at other stores. When you price per unit Aldi usually isn't cheaper.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

We love the spiral sliced hams there. I also buy the chicken breasts. Years past, I have purchased the ground turkey, but havn't had any for the last 2-3yrs. The only other meat I have purchased there is the polish sausages in the big $6 packs for cookouts. And I have also purchased frozen turkey breasts there at times. We have liked all of this stuff.

Now, WM meat sucks big time here. I don't purchase it at all any more. Although, shredded cheese is the best and most reasonably priced from WM. The best meat we have found comes from the local grocery, but it is also the highest.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

The fish is fantastic, high end bacon and turkey bacon are good, the ckn leg quarters are good...the large fresh pizzas are good.... prices on specialty cheeses are good. Fruit and veggies are usually well worth the money.


----------

